
STEM Careers and Technological Change - barry-cotter
http://www.nber.org/papers/w25065#fromrss
======
barry-cotter
> ... This paper shows that the “STEM shortage” phenomenon is explained by
> technological change, which introduces new job tasks and makes old ones
> obsolete. We find that the initially high economic return to applied STEM
> degrees declines by more than 50 percent in the first decade of working
> life. This coincides with a rapid exit of college graduates from STEM
> occupations.

